# Tennessee Froggers



## stevenhman

My wife and I are moving back to Murfreesboro, Tennessee in December. I was hoping to make some contacts in the area for meetings, get togethers, emergency fruit flies, etc etc. Once we get settled in (next January) I'm sure we could have a meeting or something. Well, hopefully there are some people in the area!


----------



## Brien

I live in bowling green ky


----------



## false_ideals

I'm in Nashville. Welcome back to the area! What kind of setups do you have that will be making the move?

Justin


----------



## frogface

Noooooo, you can't have him!


----------



## stevenhman

Sorry frogface. Maybe after I finish up school we will come back to NC. 

I only have one tank set up for now because I knew I was going to have to move in winter. I have a pair of lamasi that I hope will be fine with me in the heated cab of the moving truck.

My wife and I were down in Murfreesboro looking at apartments on Saturday, we found a nice 3 bedroom apartment so I should be able to have a frogroom/study.


----------



## Becky H

*Re: Tennessee Froggers-Knoxville*

I want to sign in under this thread because I live in Knoxville, TN and have been too successful in breeding my azureus pair. I have yet to get into shipping my babies but will gladly sell them to anyone that wants to pick them up. 

I have 4 azureus that about a year old and close to sexing them. The 'line' came from Black Jungle. There are an additional 5 more that are about 6 months OOW. 

Additionally, I have an extra female citronella (with one dot) and would trade for a male or will sell it. I have a female powder blue, I will either sell or trade something for a male. (These came from Lisa in Maynardville). 

There is one extra male patricia but he is special and I am not quite ready to part with him unless I got a great offer (does that mean he is not so special?).


----------



## stevenhman

Moved back and somewhat settled! I am so glad to be out of Jacksonville, NC! Anyone feel like splitting shipping on some Protean tanks?  Now I have a frog room!


----------



## Brien

I'm in Bowling Green KY about 45 minutes from nashville I might be interested in splitting some tanks.


----------



## Dendroguy

im in jonesborough you might have come through to get to murfeesboro im right outside of johnson city


----------



## stanced

im in knoxville


----------



## titansfever83

Currently in Birmingham due to work. I will be here another 2 yrs, then the wife and I plan to move to East TN. Probably between Knoxville and Chattanooga.

I still own a house in Lewisburg, TN and I visit there quite often to see family and friends. It's about 25 minutes South West of Murfreesboro. 

You REALLY need to check out the Aquatic Critter if you haven't already. It's on Nolensville Rd just outside of Nashville. It is the absolute best fish/reptile store in Middle TN. They have a website but trust me..... it does the place no justice at all!! Aquatic Critter Freshwater, Saltwater, Reef Fish & Reptiles 

They have an aquatic side with tons of fresh and saltwater to choose from and the other side has hundreds of snakes, lizards, gecks.... you name it. Last time I went(over a year ago), they were just getting a decent selection of frogs, so I'm sure they should have quite a few now and they can get anything you want too! 

Anywho..... Hope you guys are settled in and let me know if you ever want to do a group order of something. I usually come up there every other weekend.


Jamie


----------



## Brien

They have darts at Aquatic Critters as well but make sure you ask the species they have sold hybrids in the past.


----------



## rcmike

I'm in Dickson just getting started in dart frogs. I know a few people in my reef club have dart frogs and some are on here.


----------



## stevenhman

Seems like we have a lot of people spread out all over the state. 

I had a major fly mishap a couple of weeks ago that was starting to affect me last week. Went to the aquatic critter to get a new melano culture (beats the shipping, and was fun for my family), I think it was $15 for 1 culture (owch!). Also they had a couple of large dart frog tanks which were all mixed tanks (in the one I could see it was terriblis and tincs), it was a large 200+ gallon tank but... oh well. They also had their tank that they sold frogs out of packed with frogs. It was a ~10g with leucs, terriblis, auratus, and some tincs I think. Probably 7+ frogs that I could see. All were small froglets.

I'm not trying to talk bad about them, just letting people know what they might see when they go there.


----------



## titansfever83

stevenhman said:


> Seems like we have a lot of people spread out all over the state.
> 
> I had a major fly mishap a couple of weeks ago that was starting to affect me last week. Went to the aquatic critter to get a new melano culture (beats the shipping, and was fun for my family), I think it was $15 for 1 culture (owch!). Also they had a couple of large dart frog tanks which were all mixed tanks (in the one I could see it was terriblis and tincs), it was a large 200+ gallon tank but... oh well. They also had their tank that they sold frogs out of packed with frogs. It was a ~10g with leucs, terriblis, auratus, and some tincs I think. Probably 7+ frogs that I could see. All were small froglets.
> 
> I'm not trying to talk bad about them, just letting people know what they might see when they go there.



I was just there Saturday afternoon and seen the small tanks you are talking about. They did have a lot of frogs in them. and the prices on those custom tanks were insane, but nice. They need to remove or trim some of those plants!!!

I think they need to expand or move into a larger place... they have a lot of great stuff there but it's all in tight quarters, especially when they have a lot of customers and kids running around.


----------



## stevenhman

Yeah, I think those tanks could do with a serious trimming! I almost offered to do it for free, but I'm sure my wife wouldn't like that too much  The prices were pretty steep, considering they would have to be completely torn apart and redone.

I bet they wish they had more space too!


----------



## chinoanoah

I'm up in Bowling Green, KY as well.

Holding it down.


----------



## davidadelp

Im going to be in pigeon forge this weekend to get married and am hoping to make a trip to the aquatic critter. How reasonably priced are they on their frogs or are they stupid expensive? haha. Do they carry live plants? any feeders besides FF? 

Also is there anyone near Pigeon forge or willing to meet me at the aquatic critter that has tads for sale??


----------



## Brien

Their frogs are pretty high and I have never seen live plants offered.


----------



## chesney

I am just outside of Knoxville


----------



## davidadelp

hmm do you recall their prices of the different types?

Hahaha yes I know you do and i intend to come find your house to. How far from the aquatic critter are you?


----------



## Bokfan1

i'm in memphis Tn.


----------



## chesney

I've never heard of the Aquatic Center. I guess I need to get out more huh? Lol


----------



## Brien

Aquatic Critters


----------



## rcmike

It is in Nashville.


----------



## stevenhman

Their frog prices were not too far off regular "retail" pricing (which means double what you would pay here on DB or a sponsors site). They had some adult mints for $200 in a big mixed tank. And yes, no live plants.

I live about 30min away from the Critter, but I don't have any tads.

From what I could see they had a few adult mint terrib. in a mixed tank with some kind of adult tinc. They had another tank with 'adults' in it, but I couldn't see anything in there.

Their mixed froglet tank had (if I remember correctly) g&b auratus, mint terriblis, leucs, and some other tincs I think.


Aquatic Critter Inc 5009 Nolensville Pike, Nashville, TN 37211-5413 (615) 832-4541 ‎ 

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?o...near=Murfreesboro,+TN&cid=6608973396989805794


----------



## rcmike

I got the two leucs from them last week. They are doing very well so far.


----------



## davidadelp

rcmike said:


> I got the two leucs from them last week. They are doing very well so far.


do you mind if I ask how much they were?


----------



## Brien

Also if your a beginner they have sold hybrids before so ask before buying and they will tell you what the exact species your interested in. They are honest people.


----------



## rcmike

davidadelp said:


> do you mind if I ask how much they were?


$85 a piece.


----------



## davidadelp

Whew 85$ It sounds like a good store to visit, but looking on mapquest its like a 3.5hr drive from pigeon forge. But for a 85$ frog im not so sure now haha. Does anyone know any good stores to go visit closer to pigeon forge that carrys frogs?


----------



## stevenhman

I doubt it, most retail herp/pet shops dont carry darts (at any kind of DB comparable price). If tincs are your thing chesney is in knoxville.


----------



## rcmike

davidadelp said:


> Whew 85$ It sounds like a good store to visit, but looking on mapquest its like a 3.5hr drive from pigeon forge. But for a 85$ frog im not so sure now haha. Does anyone know any good stores to go visit closer to pigeon forge that carrys frogs?


Yeah, it is more than I wanted to pay but I got them anyway. I will probably get some more at some point but will look for a better deal.


----------



## chesney

Hey Steven, are you Maggie's son that used to work at Fins N Skins?


----------



## adrianbryce

I am in Franklin, TN. Don't have frogs yet, though.


----------



## stevenhman

Cool, I pass near Franklin on my way to Bellevue sometimes. I could drop off a stater springtail culture for ya the next time I head up that way.


----------



## davidadelp

I would suggest everyone in TN area to check with Chesney^^ I stopped by her house and left with 10 frogs!!! For an incredible price!! She has great frogs and alot of choices! I didnt even need to make the trip to the petstores


----------



## stevenhman

Selling some frogs, locals get preference.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/66459-r-lamasi-orange-d-tinc-patricia-tn.html


----------



## frogmanchu

hello all, my name is chris and i started a group for everyone in the froggers community in the great state of tenn. i've had a hard time finding some of the things that i would like to get my hands on and just looking for state wide froggers


----------



## Zoomie

Hello everyone. I'm in Kingsport, TN

Looking for locals to learn, learn, learn. I am brand new to PDF's. Bought twin 18x18x24 Exos. First tank is about ready to seed and settle. I am saving my second tank for a future love affair.

Is anyone breeding Leuc - Guyanas in the neighborhood ?


----------



## stevenhman

Figured I'd bump this! Anyone going down to the show near Atlanta this weekend?


----------



## Zoomie

I really wanted to go but I have been putting off setting up two more tanks for future inbound froglets. I have to stay home and do my chores. 

Besides, if I go to the show, I will just end up dragging home an 36x18x36 Exo. No good can possibly come from it!


----------



## gsusfreak

hey guys...im in nashville!

anyone here with any leucs froglets/semi adults?.....looking for a campion for my lonely leuc 

possibly looking for beginner thumbs as well...


----------



## chinoanoah

I've got some good starter thumbs. 

Orange Lamasi

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...feeler-thread-o-lamasi-ky-local-p-u-only.htmlhttp://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/74481-feeler-thread-o-lamasi-ky-local-p-u-only.html


----------



## gsusfreak

awesome man!....do u visit nashville at all?.....bowling green isnt too bad of a drive, but im hardly ever going up that way


----------



## stevenhman

Nice to see another person in Nashville! I think the Critter had some leucs the last time I was up there.


----------



## poison beauties

Hey Steven Im in western TN in the Selmer/Ramer area. Mccnary county. Looks like I will be here a while as our house money went to med bills. 

Michael


----------



## stevenhman

Hey Michael, I really am sorry to hear about that. If you guys ever need anything, especially for the little ones, don't hesitate to drop me a line, I can PM you my number if you want. I have some spare frog supplies and space to frog sit if needed too.


----------



## ivas

gsusfreak said:


> hey guys...im in nashville!
> anyone here with any leucs froglets/semi adults?


I live in Cookeville and breed leucs, turquoise and bronze auratus, and citronellas. Check your private messages. Its always great to hear from other locals!


----------



## poison beauties

Thanks Steven, things are on the rebound now, just broke as shit from med bills. I have frogs going out to cover theneeds for the collection so all is well. Going to have to meet up soon. I have a few ideas that could get few things going for th south eastern froggers.

Michael


----------



## Dendroguy

Wow,glad to see so many many people in TN!most of you know I'm in JC


----------



## ivas

I'm gonna put out the idea of having a meet-up sometime early next year? I have seen where people in other states have done it. I should be able to reserve a place to hold it. It would be cool if everyone made a powerpoint showcasing their frog rooms! Anyone interested?


----------



## chinoanoah

ivas said:


> I'm gonna put out the idea of having a meet-up sometime early next year? I have seen where people in other states have done it. I should be able to reserve a place to hold it. It would be cool if everyone made a powerpoint showcasing their frog rooms! Anyone interested?


I'd be interested. I don't really have a frog room, more of a frog closet. But I could come and share! Maybe trade/sell some froglets, too.


----------



## randommind

Thought some of you Tennessee folks might like to check this out....
Dart Frogs
...future tads will suffice for a finder's fee.


----------



## jrgobble

Hey guys, I just found this thread. I am in Sweetwater which is below knoxville about 45 minutes.


----------



## Zoomie

Ivas, I would be interested and willing to travel a bit as well. If the weather is reasonable, perhaps we can get together to swap and shop for frogs, plants bugs, etc.

Just run me down when we have a firm date. Davis can catch a ride with me if he wants.


----------



## rcmike

I got a trio of leucs and their enclosure from Ivas yesterday. They are doing very well and I even heard one of them calling this morning. Hopefully I can try my hand at breeding them and raising some tadpoles eventually.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

Hey Guys,I am in west Tn,Trenton.I have just started and looking to get into pdfs.My viv build is just starting should have it done in a few weeks.


----------



## stevenhman

Anyone local wanna make an offer? 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...77131-92-gallon-corner-bowfront-mboro-tn.html

I also have a 48in black bakers rack (w/ 4 shoplights), 1 semi planted 20 H vert(clay background & FB/gravel), a brand new 20 H with a kit (have screen insert, glass, and hinge), 30 extra-tall (have the screen for vert, and the hinge), and a 12x12x12 exo. Everything is frog free.


----------



## Carl

Spring Hill frogger here!!!


----------



## randommind

Sorry...I found an excellent deal on a large exo in TN. I posted a link for you guys and then after going back to Ebay, realized it was a great deal on a BROKEN Exo.


----------



## rcmike

randommind said:


> Sorry...I found an excellent deal on a large exo in TN. I posted a link for you guys and then after going back to Ebay, realized it was a great deal on a BROKEN Exo.


I was looking at some Zoo Med enclosures in a store the other day and was thinking there must be a lot of them that get broken due to the lack of packaging. The exo terra ones are just as bad apparently.


----------



## stevenhman

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...77131-92-gallon-corner-bowfront-mboro-tn.html

Final price $500 w/o misting pump, you can keep the nozzles. If this doesn't sell in the next couple of weeks or so I'm just gonna re-do it.


----------



## stevenhman

Sorry for continued shameless self-promotion, but I can do $400 on the tank with $50 extra to include the pump. This tank just isn't going to work for us moving.


----------



## Equidoc2013

It devastates me that I can't buy that tank from you, Steven! If only I was settled and not in an apartment with several moves ahead of me! I hope you can sell it!


----------



## Equidoc2013

By the way if anyone in the region has thumbnail tads or froglets for sale please let me know! I haven't decided on a species, so it may depend on what is available. Also interested in pumilio, green&black and blue&black auratus.


----------



## Toxic frogs

I think one of my friends has some thumbs breeding right now...i can find find out what kinds and if they aer for sale if you dont mind driving down to atlanta georgia? If your looking for green and blacks try and get costa ricans..they are more vivid and the colors dont bleed into one another. 

Brian S


----------



## markpulawski

...any of you guys kno Big SMO?


----------



## Equidoc2013

Toxic frogs said:


> I think one of my friends has some thumbs breeding right now...i can find find out what kinds and if they aer for sale if you dont mind driving down to atlanta georgia? If your looking for green and blacks try and get costa ricans..they are more vivid and the colors dont bleed into one another.
> 
> Brian S


Thank you! Yes a drive to Atlanta would be doable. And I meant Costa Rican green and blacks, for exactly the reasons you said.


----------



## son of a addict

I don't have any thumbs or auratus, but I do have a bunch of leucs if your interested.


----------



## Equidoc2013

I already have a lovely group of leucs. Thank you though!


----------



## goblue

thought that i would just ask to see whats available in the area of cookeville looking for some froglets and feeders 

thanks
mike


----------



## ivas

goblue said:


> thought that i would just ask to see whats available in the area of cookeville


I live in Cookeville. I have had luck breeding a few of my frogs! I sent you a private message.


----------



## poison beauties

I have a bunch of used exos if anyones interested let me know....24x18x24 24x18x18 18cubes and others. Some have drains all have custom lids...pick up in ramer tn....

hey to all the new TN froggers I am just getting everything back on track but I do have plenty feeders FF and microfauna just email me as i dont venture through the forum as much now.

Michael


----------



## titansfever83

Any froggers near Cleveland or Chattanooga with any hard goods for sale? Tanks, driftwood, plants, etc.? I'm working in Cleveland for the week and I will be up here every week for the next couple of months. Or anyone that just wants to talk frogs and enjoy a few beers!


----------



## Toxic frogs

My parents live in cleveland and i go up ther sometimes...Im hosting a meet on the 24th so ill see what supplies ive got left after that or your welcome to come down to the meet....just pm me for contact info.


----------



## volsgirl

I live in Cleveland, TN. I'm just getting started in the hobby, no frogs yet . But I'll be looking for a trio of P. Terribilis (orange morph) soon.


----------



## stevenhman

Anyone heading up to Frog Day?

I'm still undecided - some days its "Hell yeah, I'm going" then others it's "Oh my god - I would spend too much!"


----------



## poison beauties

Locals only offer. A trio of banded intermedius, trio of azureus and trio of yellowback sauls all available for $300 shipped. Email me if interested. They are all unsexable froglet/juvies and in perfect condition. 
michael
[email protected]


----------



## chinoanoah

Hey I'm looking to get out of the hobby and clear out all my frogs this week.

2.1 Proven Orange Lamasi trio - $200
0.0.2 Azureus (I believe they are males) $50 for both

Bowling Green, KY.


----------



## stevenhman

Just in case y'all haven't heard:

Repticon Nashville Main Page

*August 18 & 19
*The Factory at Franklin
230 Franklin Rd.
Franklin, TN 37064


----------



## rcmike

stevenhman said:


> Just in case y'all haven't heard:
> 
> Repticon Nashville Main Page
> 
> *August 18 & 19
> *The Factory at Franklin
> 230 Franklin Rd.
> Franklin, TN 37064


Cool! I hadn't heard. Been wondering why we never have reptile shows near here.


----------



## false_ideals

stevenhman said:


> Just in case y'all haven't heard:
> 
> Repticon Nashville Main Page
> 
> *August 18 & 19
> *The Factory at Franklin
> 230 Franklin Rd.
> Franklin, TN 37064


I had not heard this either, thanks for posting!


----------



## son of a addict

Repticon Chattanooga Page
If anyone is interested


----------



## markus vaughn

does anyone live near east tennessee that could help me out with info to get started


----------



## son of a addict

markus vaughn said:


> does anyone live near east tennessee that could help me out with info to get started


Where in east tn?


----------



## markus vaughn

son of a addict said:


> Where in east tn?


i live in johnsoncity


----------



## Dendroguy

markus vaughn said:


> i live in johnsoncity


I'm in Jonesborough! Nice to see another really close frogger!

D


----------



## markus vaughn

thats great im just getting started .just trying to figure everything out and what kind of plants to use and the best and cheapest place to buy forgs and supplies


----------



## Trickishleaf

I'm in Memphis. Too bad there aren't more froggers around here. It would be nice to split shipping with other people!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markus vaughn

i know and none of the pets shops carry dart frogs


----------



## Trickishleaf

Personally, I wouldn't buy dart frogs from a pet shop anyway. They would be overpriced and possibly WC. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daggekko

Hey, I am going to be in Knoxville on 3-18 and 3-19 and wanted to know:

Are there any good pet stores in the area?

Any froggers in the area?

Any froggers with frogs(thumbs) available in the area?

Anybody with Phelsuma in the area(or interest in Phelsuma)?

Thanks a bunch
Adam


----------



## son of a addict

Pet stores not any I would call great but theres, Fins and Skins in Knoxville, they mainly have fish but do have a reptile room. Their reptiles vary in quality I've seem them really clean and healthy to dirty and not sure I would want to buy anything from there. Now and then the do have some frogs but not often.
Theres also Critter Barn I haven't been in there in a while but they always had a great selection of reptiles.

There are several froggers that I know of within about hour Knoxville, I'm about 45 min south.

I don't know if any around here are working with thumbs or not though. I have some Infer Alanis and Luecs though if your interested.

I don't know if anyone has any Phelsuma or not.


----------



## daggekko

Hey thanks for the store info and getting back to me. I've got limited space so I'm sticking to the Ranitomeya. 

I guess if anyone else gets back or PMs me I'll see about meeting people, but I am going on this trip in my friends car and we have a lot planned for 2 days. Going to try to hit the 2 shops and the Knox Zoo and Tenn Aquarium


----------



## daggekko

Well its a big bust. I'm sitting up in knoxville. Critter barns hours are now Thursday-Saturday. Wont be up here that long. Fins n skins is closed down. Thanks anyhow


----------



## frogmanchu

Hey day sorry I didn't see the post. We don't have really anything in knoxvolle any more critter barn will be gone soon as he sells everything. I don't have any frigs atvthe moment but if I can help get you anything feel free to pm me

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

I hate to revive an old thread, but I just relocated to TN - I work at the Memphis Zoo now. 

Wisconsin has a permanent thread going where people can post wants, needs etc - wondering if there might be enough interest to do that here in TN? 

Or if anyone knows a place such as a facebook page where TN froggers are chatting I would be interested in joining that. 

Cheers


----------



## Brien

Hi I'm in Nashville And is anyone going too or know if any vendors will have frogs at nashville repticon this weekend ?


----------



## rcmike

Anyone still around here?


----------



## Gary_Whitmore

I now I live in Dayton TN not much around


----------



## Holdway

I'm in Newport, TN.
About 45 min. East of Knoxville


----------

